# Questions about "Ignore" Feature



## Maynard (Aug 24, 2007)

What happens if a large amount of people have a certain person on ignore? Will that person who is being ignored eventually be banned?

Say for instance like 50 or 60 ppl have this person on ignore, is this enough to make the admin team look at the particular poster as rubbing too many people the wrong way, and just eventually done away with?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 24, 2007)

Good question.............  I'm thinking about putting one member on ignore and I'm sure several people have her on ignore.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 24, 2007)

smitge said:


> *What happens if a large amount of people have a certain person on ignore?* Will that person who is being ignored eventually be banned?
> 
> Say for instance like 50 or 60 ppl have this person on ignore, is this enough to make the admin team look at the particular poster as rubbing too many people the wrong way, and just eventually done away with?


Those people won't be able to view posts by that member.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Aug 24, 2007)

Allandra said:


> Those people won't be able to view posts by that member.



I think the OP understand that   She wants to know if the mods consider banning someone who is being "ignored" by a lot of people (or some other action).


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 24, 2007)

prettyinpurple said:


> I think the OP understand that  She wants to know if the mods consider banning someone who is being "ignored" by a lot of people (or some other action).


 

I think Allandra understood what the OP was asking, that was her round about way of responding.............


----------



## dlewis (Aug 24, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I think Allandra understood what the OP was asking, that was her round about way of responding.............



I think you're right........I wonder if Allandra's smiling behind that computer screen.


----------



## Maynard (Aug 24, 2007)

Allandra,

I was just wondering if a majority of pple consider this person a nuisance to the community, would that be taken in account that they are...

*annoying*?

Just asking..


----------



## Allandra (Aug 24, 2007)

prettyinpurple said:


> I think the OP understand that   She wants to know if the mods consider banning someone who is being "ignored" by a lot of people (or some other action).


Unless one is breaking the forum rules...


----------



## Allandra (Aug 24, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I think Allandra understood what the OP was asking, that was her round about way of responding.............


No, this was not my round about way of responding.  Sorry dear.


----------



## Allandra (Aug 24, 2007)

dlewis said:


> I think you're right........I wonder if Allandra's smiling behind that computer screen.


Nope (no reason).


----------



## Allandra (Aug 24, 2007)

smitge said:


> Allandra,
> 
> I was just wondering if a majority of pple consider this person a nuisance to the community, would that be taken in account that they are...
> 
> ...


Hun, unless one is breaking the forum rules, they wouldn't get banned.  Being annoying wouldn't be cause for banning.


----------



## Maynard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok, Thanks!


----------

